# Problem mit 3D Vision



## -FA- (29. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ien Problem mti meinem 3DVison Kit vom nvidia. 
Ich hab ein acer gd245hq 120Hz Monitor. Die Einrichtung ... klappt auch alles, nur die Brille springt nicht an. Im Setup macht sich das schon bermerkbar das immer alle dreiecke und kreise sichtbar sind. Normal wird es ja dunkler wenn die brille an ist. das ist ebenfalls nicht der fall. Wenn ich in Spielen bin wird seitens des treibers 3D aktiviert, das Nvidia-Logo am IR-Sender wird auch hell, nur die brille reagiert nicht. habe sie lange nicht mehr im betrieb gehabt. Im Moment lädt der Akku, die organe led blinkt allerdings schnell. Wenn ich die brille mit eingestecktem USB-Kabel einschalten weill geht oben die grüne LED normal an, nur die Brillengläser fangen nicht mit verdunklen bzw. "shuttern" an. wisst ihr was es da für ein problem geben könnte?

Edit: Also, hab dieBrille ne weile geladen, die led geht nun an, die wartet also auf ein signal vom ir-sender bis sie angehen draf. allerdinsg wenn ich 3d nun aktivier, aktviert sich das aufm monitor, der IR-Sender reagiert aber nicht. das nvidia-logo färbt sich nicht hellgrün, es belibt dunkel, folglich geht die brille nicht an.


----------



## Jaho (29. September 2011)

Kuck mal im Nvidiatreiber bei "Stereoskopische 3D funktion einrichten" ob bei "3D vision aktivieren" das Häkchen da ist. 
Ob die Brille funktioniert kannst du einfach testen in dem du den Knopf an der Brille gedrückt hällst und durch kuckst, wenn es dunkler wird funktioniert sie.
Schaltet der Monitor denn in den 3D Modus?

Wenn das alles der fall ist würde ich einfach mal den neusten Treiber Installieren.


----------



## -FA- (30. September 2011)

Also Häkchen war drin. Der Monitor schaltet in die 3D-Darstellung um. treiber ist der 280er drauf.  Aber ich hab den rechner mal resgestartet mit irsender dran, jetzt läuft der spaß. nur ein prob, windows lädt mit neum treiber ungefähr 10s länger.


----------



## Painkiller (30. September 2011)

> windows lädt mit neum treiber ungefähr 10s länger


Hast du mal den Autostart ausgemistet? Da landet viel Zeug drin, was absolut unnötig ist.


----------



## Jaho (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde den IR-Sender einfach immer eingesteckt lassen, warum steckst du den überhaupt aus?

Das Windows 10s länger lädt kann eigentlich nicht am Treiber liegen.


----------

